# W-Lan FritzBox Standardpasswort



## Impi2k (15. Juli 2006)

Besitzt einer von euch vieleicht eine FritzBox und ist etwas ordentlicher als mein Freund?
Der kleine Schlamperisch hat sein Handbuch verlegt und kann nun trotz reset seines ebenfalls vergessenen Passwortest nicht seine Internetverbindung für den neuen Provider ändern.

Bei meinem Rooter wird immer das Standardpasswort gesetzt wenn man ihn resetet. Kennt einer von euch vieleicht diese Passwort im Falle der W-Lan Fritzbox bzw. hat ein Handbuch oder mehr Informationen?

Impi


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Per default haben die FRITZ!Box Modelle kein Passwort.
Wenn Du einen Reset durchgeführt hast, wird die IP auf 192.168.178.1 (LAN) bzw. 192.168.179.1 (USB) zurückgesetzt.
Abgesehen hiervon, ist mir mal aufgefallen dass der Browser nach dem Reset auf den Browser-Cache zugreift..... wodurch Du also evtl. auf veralterte Seiten zugreifst.
Ein leeren des Browser-Cache kann hier evtl. schon wunder wirken. 

Ansonsten, das Handbuch kannst Du auch auf www.avm.de als PDF runterladen..... auch gibt es dort eine FAQ.
Und wenn garnichts hilft, dann kannst Du über das Kontaktformular mit dem Support in Verbindung treten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

